# [V] Vatican City



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Apparently there isn't a thread about the smallest indipendent state of the world. So, here it is:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

I've seen motorway interchanges larger than this state 

I've been there 4 years ago. It has only urban streets and they are quite crowded with tourists. I don't know about smaller back streets though...


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

There is a railway too.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^In the Vatican? I didn't know there was an inch (centimeter, if you prefer) of public street there. I've never actually been there, but I always had the impression it was just Saint Peter's Square - and that that was for pedestrians - and assumed everything behind the church was just accessed on foot. Are there ways in other than the square?


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

See Google Earth imagery with international borders layer turned on. Most of Vatican are actually gardens and parks.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

There are some roads in the Vatican, but only the Church and some other buildings are accessible to the public, also because of the very limited space. The railway is rarely used by freight trains and by the Pope (the last time he used the train was the 27th October of this year, to go to Assisi). The Vatican state also has license plates for vehicles, stamps, coins, passports and so on, just like any other state.

http://maps.google.ch/maps?q=Vatica...709&vpsrc=6&hnear=Città+del+Vaticano&t=h&z=17


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

There's also, it appears, a break in the road system (in the center on this: http://maps.google.ch/maps?q=Vatica...709&vpsrc=6&hnear=Città+del+Vaticano&t=m&z=18 )

Unless the map's wrong or I'm missing something, you can't get from one part of the Salita ai Giardini to the other without going through Italy.

Would Salita ai Giardini mean Exit to the Gardens?

I wonder how many other countries have interrupted road systems like that?


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

"Salita" means "climb", it's a false friend of the Spanish word "salida", which means "exit". So "salita ai giardini" means "climb to the gardens". "Salita a/ai XYZ" is quite a common name for steep urban streets italian speaking cities.

There are many similar siltuation, like this Austrian valley and the nearby Jungholz, and many enclaves/exclaves.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Is this thread for real?  Btw, the Vatican City is "V".


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Verso said:


> Is this thread for real?


Why not? There should be at least one thread for every indipendent country


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

keber said:


> There is a railway too.


It's meter gauge and till recently, hadn't been used in over 20 years. It's sole purpose when built, was to bring the faithful from a nearby train station, to the Vatican grounds. Not too sure about freight operations.



Verso said:


> Is this thread for real?  Btw, the Vatican City is "V".


Yup. This thread is for real Verso. It's it's own little nation.


----------



## tbh444 (Jul 31, 2010)

I guess this is the main road border for most of the highway network, but not sure if there's another one up north somewhere for the other section (or perhaps they are connected, it's not that easy to tell)

http://g.co/maps/vvpgb


----------



## Alqaszar (Jan 18, 2008)

That's the main entrance, since it leads to Via Aurelia (SS 1) and is the quickest way out of the city. But there is another border crossing for cars in the East to the Via di Porto Angelica (actually it IS the Porto Angelica), But from there, it's much more complicated to get anywhere, since it a one-way street.

The Vatican road network ist not parted but linked by a parking lot at the Musei Vaticani building which can be reached from both border crossings.

On foot, you can pass from Italy to the Vatican by just going onto St. Peter's place, or you use the entrance to the Vatican Museums in the north section of the wall at the Viale Vaticano.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Why do you occupy worldwide web with these forums?


----------



## Alqaszar (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, there's even an airport in the Vatican, if you want to call the helipad at the westernmost corner that...


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah Yeah. Some expensive Mansions have helipads but they don't have their own forum


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

As far it's a independent state internationally recognized it deserves its own thread. One state = one thread, like SSC's tradition. One more about Monaco and the European microstates are all represented.


----------



## Filipdr (Oct 8, 2010)

Any motorway plans for Vatican? :lol:

I'm just kidding, Vatican is a beautiful city/state.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

I do not think on any motorway plans but I think that if any forumer posts here anything about traffic there (laws, control or anything) maybe because it is the smaller country in the world, it will be, at least, very curious


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

I would be inclined to think that they would be the same as Italy.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

People non invited by the Vatican cannot (with few exceptions) enter its territory, so the problem of traffic (or traffic laws) doesn't exist.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

They could well build an underground expressway along Via della Conciliazone but I don't think that is happening. Just my pipe-dream of a network of underground expressways in Roma.


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

do they have their own asphalt crew?


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

> *Too much traffic in the Vatican City
> Selective entry system for cars*
> _2.1 million cars enter every year the smallest country in the world_
> 
> ...


http://www.repubblica.it/motori/eco...ano_le_auto_saranno_a_numero_chiuso-13049509/
1st March 2011


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^Slightly off topic, but I assume they still let tourists and worshipers into St. Peter's (and whatever else is significant to the public at large) without permits? Or did you mean permits are required to enter by car?


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

The permit is required only to enter the Vatican by car.

Btw, the article estimates at a stunning 18 million the number of tourists into St. Peter each year.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

A pic I took during my trip to Rome:

Entering Vatican trough Porta Sant'Anna. The border crossing is guarded and I'm not sure if someone can enter freely by foot here or only tour groups and autorized people are allowed. In Vatican I only visit the square, the Basilica and the museums that aren't accessible from that gate.








There is even a speed limit in Vatican.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

There are border checks there? Or the Vatican is part of Schengen?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

g.spinoza said:


> http://www.repubblica.it/motori/eco...ano_le_auto_saranno_a_numero_chiuso-13049509/
> 1st March 2011


Where do all these cars enter the Vatican City? I only know of two roads into it and I can't believe there're 6,000 cars passing there daily. Where do they park anyway?


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

CNGL said:


> There are border checks there? Or the Vatican is part of Schengen?


Vatican is NOT part of Schengen, so border checks are enforced. St Peter's Square, however, enjoys a particular status and checks are not enforced. Based on this status, it is patrolled by Italian security forces, not Vatican.



Verso said:


> Where do all these cars enter the Vatican City? I only know of two roads into it and I can't believe there're 6,000 cars passing there daily. Where do they park anyway?


Maybe in the catacombs


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

CNGL said:


> There are border checks there? Or the Vatican is part of Schengen?


It's so small you could consider them security at the entrance to a private property, rather than border guards. (In fact, is the Vatican entirely church-owned?)


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Penn's Woods said:


> It's so small you consider them security at the entrance to a private property, rather than border guards. (In fact, is the Vatican entirely church-owned?)


Vatican City is a country, created to give sovereignty to the Holy See, which is the real international subject. Embassies are formally accreditet to the Holy See, not the SCV. So, in a sense, SCV is "owned" by Holy See.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Penn's Woods said:


> It's so small you could consider them security at the entrance to a private property, rather than border guards. (In fact, is the Vatican entirely church-owned?)


That's what I thought of as well. Something like parking spaces for residents or VIP. But I don't think the Vatican City is _owned_ by the church or by the Holy See. I think that's like saying that the US is owned by the US government. Btw:


> The Vatican City has an open border with Italy.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schengen_Area#Status_of_the_European_microstates


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Verso said:


> That's what I thought of as well. Something like parking spaces for residents or VIP. But I don't think the Vatican City is _owned_ by the church or by the Holy See. I think that's like saying that the US is owned by the US government.


It is not the same. Vatican City is a _limited sovereignty_ state. If you can read some Italian, here it is explained:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_sede#Sovranit.C3.A0_sul_Vaticano


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Oh, I see, thanks.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Verso said:


> That's what I thought of as well. Something like parking spaces for residents or VIP. But I don't think the Vatican City is _owned_ by the church or by the Holy See. I think that's like saying that the US is owned by the US government. Btw:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schengen_Area#Status_of_the_European_microstates


To avoid an off-topic I answer you in the Road Side Area thread


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Some pics I took from the balcony of the dome of St. Peter's Basicila showing Vatican roads:
(watch out for the tall stone wall -where visible- which is the border with Italy)
Photos taken Sep 2013.

1. 









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## Lum Lumi (Sep 27, 2011)

Verso said:


> Where do all these cars enter the Vatican City? I only know of two roads into it and I can't believe there're 6,000 cars passing there daily. Where do they park anyway?


I was just there a month ago and the vast majority of the cars are actually tour buses that "enter" the Vatican and then immediately leave. They drop off the tourists a few hundred meters outside the Vatican and then you walk on foot if you want to go inside.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Some more roadpics taken in Sep 2013 

- from the ground - this is left of the Basilica, Google does not show road name:









- from the stairs to Dome of St Peter's Basilica:









- from the Dome:


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

Do they have any signs at the roads in the Vatican?


----------

